# Pregnancy Times



## Tropical Lee (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I was just wondering when my Mickey Mouse Platy will give birth? I have had her about 1 month. She has been quite big with the dark gravid spot for about 2 weeks now. How much longer will it be until she gives birth?
Most of the time I find her under a log not very active, she also doesn't eat much.

Is it possible that she has lost the fry due to stress etc...? She did jump out of her tank and fell on the floor (for about 2 mins). That was about 2 weeks ago too.

Regards

Tropical Lee


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

if you down on her she should bulge on her sides a few days before she gives birth. The fry eyes are often hard to see in platys but check and see.
Also sometimes the birth area will bulge just before delivery and they do hide when in labor.
My girls give birth about every 5 weeks.


----------

